# T5s



## MWG

My girlfriend bought some of these 2 weeks ago and shes lost 7lbs.

Im currently cutting and just wondering are they a good idea to add to my plan. Are they a stronger or weaker version of t3s, she says they make her feel shakey and she can run alot longer at the gym so my guess is they could be just a strong E.C.A but not sure as i cant find any info on them. Any knowledge woukld be appreciated.

Cheers M


----------



## evad

half a stone in 2 weeks?


----------



## MWG

Yep


----------



## evad

t5's are an eca stack you are correct

however i personally would do the elements seperately, that way the caffeinne levels can be altered to suit, t5's have a lot of un-needed ingredients in them

i also believe that they may now be illegal (incase this thread dissapears)


----------



## MWG

I think they are illegal now as i got them under the counter (sorry if im not aloud to tell you that)

So i should just buy some cheap aspirin,caffiene and ephedrine and mix them to my liking.


----------



## evad

well to be honest mate its up to you

i personally would get the elements seperate but if you have the t5's may as well use them


----------



## MWG

Think ill try the t5s as my girlfreind goes on holiday monday and shes stopping them as shes lost the weight she wanted so think theres about 2 weeks worth left.

Cheers for your advice Dave


----------



## Donna14

Hey I have been on T5s (for the first time) for 6 days now and i have lost 10lbs. I have done no exercise however i do have two active jobs. I believe the T5S have really supressed my appetite to the point where I am satisfied off cereal in the morning and my tea at night. I fortunetly have loads of energy which i need for my jobs and I have no side effects and no come downs. The only exception to this was on my first day that i took the T5 and i felt the 'high' effect other than that nothing since. I take 1 a day with cereal and can't beleive the results. I was 13 stone on the monday and today is the sunday and I am 12 stone 4. Obviously i won't be on them for very long i plan to get to ten stone and then i will come off them and exercise and eat healthy watching my weight. Sorry but these are a magic pill!!! xx


----------



## boyd_j

i dont use them dont think they are good for you, there could be anything in them


----------



## bowen86

Donna14 said:


> Hey I have been on T5s (for the first time) for 6 days now and i have lost 10lbs. I have done no exercise however i do have two active jobs. I believe the T5S have really supressed my appetite to the point where I am satisfied off cereal in the morning and my tea at night. I fortunetly have loads of energy which i need for my jobs and I have no side effects and no come downs. The only exception to this was on my first day that i took the T5 and i felt the 'high' effect other than that nothing since. I take 1 a day with cereal and can't beleive the results. I was 13 stone on the monday and today is the sunday and I am 12 stone 4. Obviously i won't be on them for very long i plan to get to ten stone and then i will come off them and exercise and eat healthy watching my weight. *Sorry but these are a magic pill!!!* xx


Sorry no they are not


----------



## angiestar

hi, where can I get some the last ones i got were from a gym but there are non left, x


----------

